# الدرفلة



## عبد الكريم جليل (4 فبراير 2010)

الدرفلة _ Rolling_

هي إحدى عمليات تشكيل المعادن التي يتم فيها ضغط (عصر) المعدن بين درفيلين يدوران باتجاهين مختلفين أو متشابهين حسب نوع العملية.وتمثل عملية الدرفلة ارخص وأكفأ الطرق المستخدمة في تقليل مساحة المقطع للخامة المطلوب تشكيلها بحيث يتم الحصول على سمك منتظم على طول المنتج المطلوب .إنّ التأثيرَ الأساسي للدرفلة هو تقليص السمك وحيث إن الحجمِ يبقى ثابتا بعد التشكيل لذا ستتولد زيادة في طول المنتج . تصنف مكائن الدرفلة إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما :-
1- المجموعة الأولى:- تمثل المكائن التي تنتج الأشكال المستوية مثل الصفائح والألواح والشرائط وفيها تكون الدرافيل ذات أسطح اسطوانية وخالية من التفاصيل وتدور حول محاور متوازية.
2- المجموعة الثانية :- وهي المكائن المصممة لإنتاج مقاطع مختلفة الأشكال مثل المقاطع المضلعة والدائرية وسكك الحديد وغيرها من الأشكال المعقدة . تزود الدرافيل في هذه المجموعة بأخاديد و حزوز لتعطي الشكل النهائي للمنتج المطلوب. يكون الاستخدام الرئيسيَ للدرفلة في المعامل التي تنتج الحديد والمعادن الأخرى . فعلى سبيل المثال، في معامل صنعِ الفولاذَ، فان الحديد السائل يُنتج أولاً في الفرن العالي من خلال اختزال اكاسيد الحديد. و من ثم تتم معالجته بطرق معينة لتحويله إلى فولاذ باستخدام أفران خاصة بعد ذلك يتم صب الفولاذ السائل المنتج بطريقة الصب المستمر في قوالب كبيرة. إن المصبوبات المنتجة تكون كبيرة الحجم وثقيلة الوزن (عدة أطنان لكل مسبوكة )ولها مقاطع ذات أشكال محددة حسب شكل القالب الذي تمت سباكتها فيه. و هذه المقاطع يطلق عليها تسميات مختلفة مثل (slab ,billet ,bloom) وحسب مساحة مقطع كل منها وكما موضح في الشكل التالي .هذه القِطَعِ تكون كبيرة جداً ولا يمكن استخدامها كما هي مباشرة ولذلك يتم درفلتها بعمليات الدرفلة الأولية إلى مقاطع اصغر حجما بحيث تكون مناسبة للاستخدامات القادمة مثل (bar,plates,strip,rod) . إن الأشكال المنتجة بعمليات الدرفلة الأولية تمثل خامات أولية لكثير من عمليات التصنيع اللاحقة كالبثق والسحب وغيرها من عمليات التشكيل الأخرى . 
تصنف عمليات الدرفلة إلى نوعين أساسيين هما الدرفلة على الساخن والدرفلة على البارد.
في عمليات الدرفلة على الساخن يتم تسخين المعدن إلى درجة حرارة إعادة التبلور قبل تمريره بين الدرافيل وهذه العملية (التسخين) تخفض من مقاومة التشكيل(القص) للمعدن وبالتالي تساهم في تقليل القوة المطلوبة لإحداث التشكيل وبالنتيجة إمكانية الحصول مختلف المقاطع للمنتجات. في كُلّ مرحلة من مراحل الدرفلة يتم تخفيض السمك بنسبة مئوية صغيرة؛ لذلك فان عمليات الدرفلة النموذجية تتضمن عدة مراحل متسلسلة. في كُلّ مرحلة يتم تخفيض نسبة من السُمك حتى يتم الحصول على المقطع العرضي النهائي المطلوبِ.


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (5 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (5 فبراير 2010)

شرح جميل شكرا للمجهود


----------



## somaa2 (2 أبريل 2011)

بجد افادنى كتير وكنت محتاجه المعلومات


----------



## أمين بكري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ممكن تساعدني وتعطيني لمحة أوسع عن كيفية تحديد قوى التشكيل وذلك في الدرفلة على الساخن


----------



## jerry mouse (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## نسيم 000 (1 يناير 2012)

مشكورين بس ممكن سؤال؟
لماذا تؤخذ عينتان احدهما باتجاه الدرفله والاخرى عمودي عليها؟
ما هو الاجراء المتبع اذا لم نتمكن من الحصول على الابعاد المطلوبه في فحص العينه؟
ما الهدف من استخدام اوساط الصقل ( غير الصقل طبعا )؟


----------

